# motor dyno help???



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey Gang,
I recently read a small artical in a rc magazine about motor dyno's. The dyno they had pictured looked pretty good, but I do not know who makes it or who sells it. I wanted to see if anybody would know. The dyno looks exactly like a 16x5 Integy charger, it is the same size, I could not tell what the writting on the dyno said. I know the color of it is silver with blue buttons and a blue back lit display. Sorry I know this not much help but I wanted to see if anybody would reconize this type of motor dyno? Also is the Integy motor dyno any good??? 


thanks


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

The Integy dyno isn't a dyno at all,but it can compare motors for you,and can be very useful, one of the fastest guys at our track uses one and he seems to have a lot of success with it. Trinity has a new "dyno" out but who knows what it'll be like.I've become less and less dependent on the dyno and more and more dependent with the track.IMOP the Orion lap counter is the best dyno out there.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hmm I know the new Integy charger coming out summer of 2005 has a built in motor checker, measures, RPM, amp draw, com condition, (like their current motor dyno/checker). 

The Trinity one pepe described is all blue in color, they have a pic on their site

Robi dyno - the unit is black, the stand to hold the motor is anodized red
The CE dyno looks like the old tan case T 30 charger
Fantom - everyone knows what that one looks like, black, red or blue box
CS-Electronic Powercheck dyno - Black in color


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I used to own a ce dyno but sold it for nitro stuff. How does the cs electronic powercheck dyno work? is it any good? and where are they sold at? I also heard of a indi dyno, anyone know anything about that one. I would like to get a fantom but not for my budget. But yes the track is the best dyno for sure.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Check this out if you want info on the CS
A buddy of mine had one, his results were very similar to the Robi's more so than a Fantom.

http://www.rc-touringcars.net/reviews_csdyno.php

Price is still $300-400 for a new CS though.


----------

